# What unknown PFF member would you pick to fish with?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta guess most of you are much like me and have friends on here you have never met face to face. If I came up with a tournament format that was a partner format in which two forum members could fish together as long as they had never met face to face, who would you pick to fish with? Remember you can have never met before tournament day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NeckRed? !

the infamous GARBO !

DFA !

P-COLA NATIVE !


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spineyman!* =) Never met him face to face (other than passing on the water) - but from his fish stories he can kill some nice Grouper & I'd like some butterfly jigging lessons !!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have to say probably Bay-Pirate or...X-Shark

Bay-Pirate because he has the same additude I have vs dumba$$'s and I love his posts.

and X-Shark so I can get a closer look at that Sweet lookin Mako he rebuilt


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I have met and fished with MANY on here sight un-seen and never been disappointed :bowdown


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (10/21/2008)*I gotta guess most of you are much like me and have friends on here you have never met face to face. If I came up with a tournament format that was a partner format in which two forum members could fish together as long as they had never met face to face, who would you pick to fish with? Remember you can have never met before tournament day.


from what i can gather in our phone conversations and constant contact on the forum, i'd pick you garbo. we seem to have a lot of the same desires and expectations from fishing. i would like to fish with you, and do plan to someday!

i have also not had the privelege to meet eric holstman, i would certainly enjoy fishing with him. i've read a lot of good stories and seen some pictures that make him an easy to pick if it were a tournament to be fished.


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

mpmorrfor sure, everybody has been great on here to me, but i talked to him several times while dj was sick and after.

I would like to go with capt Wes too but i have met him so, guess that wouldnt count


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (10/21/2008)*I gotta guess most of you are much like me and have friends on here you have never met face to face. If I came up with a tournament format that was a partner format in which two forum members could fish together as long as they had never met face to face, who would you pick to fish with? Remember you can have never met before tournament day.
> ...


*Will that is very flattering. I look forward to the day...*


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Wes Rozier:usaflag


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i too have fished with several guys on the forum and always had a blast thanks fellas. so i would have to say anyone that needs a crew member for the weekend. but if i really had to choose someone with one of the big sportfishers never had the chance to fish off one of those. it sure would be nice to have some a/c on one of those 110 degree days


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Wes Rozier

Captain John Rivers

Litecatch(Know him just never fished with him)

Downtime2

Fizzy Lifter(Know him but never fished with him)

Ocean Man

Jim T

Bay Pirate

Mpmorr

Shiznik

Bamasam


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

No fair Scott you have met me! Soon we will try out the big green machine! 

As long as I have been a member and as many as I have met one of the few that I have not met in person is Wade(downtime2) We share the same birthday and other things but have never crossed paths yet. Anouther would have to be our own Chris Couture who I have not met in person yet.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DJ's Mom (10/21/2008)*mpmorrfor sure, everybody has been great on here to me, but i talked to him several times while dj was sick and after.
> I would like to go with capt Wes too but i have met him so, guess that wouldnt count


He is still our prayers every single night. My daughter ask's "DJ and Nanny to watch over us". It brings tears to my eyes typing this. He was a beautiful and brave little man, he would have been my choice.:angel


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *DJ's Mom (10/21/2008)*mpmorrfor sure, everybody has been great on here to me, but i talked to him several times while dj was sick and after.
> ...


He was a trip to go fishing with! You would have had a blast or a heart attack tryin gto keep from falling in the water. Of course he would be almost 8 now so he would be a great fishing buddy. Thanks again, everybody for everything!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished and met and worked with alot guys on this forum. So to pick one I've never met but have enjoyed his comments and fishing reports andhe damn sure anit scared to put a small boat out there."David Ridenour" Always got a good orposittive comment. He keepsin touch with this forum and don't even live here.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Who is the guy who used to live in New Mexico working for a Defense Department Contractor "Mike..."... I think he comes around every so often,... andCaptKen!!! 

BOTH tell GREAT stories.

Jim


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Coryphaena <<<< I probably spelled her member name wrong, but her crew is always catching the fish and having a good time.

Ultralite <<<<<Nice guy that catchesa shitload of fishand has a dock on the water.

VSB200 <<<<<<< Good kid (young man) that loves to fish.

Hateraide <<<<<< Just want to meet a bigger asshole than me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/22/2008)*
> 
> Hateraide <<<<<< Just want to meet a bigger asshole than me.


agreed!:toast


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ive met downtime2 and wouldnt mind fishing with him...or just go along to hear some of his stories!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sight unseen? I have fished with a pile of people off here, and know or met a great deal more. Vast majority have been a blast. But, to pick one I have never actually met? I'd like to try destincabo out.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (10/22/2008)*ive met downtime2 and wouldnt mind fishing with him...or just go along to hear some of his stories!




*WARNING*



avert your gaze once the dance begins :doh


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

It'd have to be a gigging trip with Five Prongs Of Fury


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dance? Dance? What dance????


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/22/2008)*Dance? Dance? What dance????




I try to keep telling that to myself...like a mantra...:letsdrink



then ....thankfully...my thoughts return to venison gumbo


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i would say wade too...cause i would want to be there to see that bullseye gaff shot to make up for the one they are ragging him about on the last trip:doh


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

J Purdy! I've never met him, but wow does he know how to scout the surf for pomps and reds. This guy seems to have it all down as far as location, time, and tackle. :bowdown


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt PaulRedmon if he would have me.Because he cares so much about our fishery.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd say josh H only because the poor guy asks me all the time to take him bluewater fishing and i am never in the position to invite anyone!!

haha i have fished with wade before and i would go again only to hear the stories...screw the fishing


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Pat Dineen, not sure of his screen name. He seems to have the inshore game down pretty good.

Also Bay Pirate and CCC.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd also say Pat Dineen. I think he has the offshore game down justas well as the inshore. I've seen him on a couple fishing shows and he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you kidding me??? no one has mentioned REELFINATICAL!!!

This chick fishes every day. That is who i want as my partner!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

anybody. i only know Joel (murphyslaw) from back in school, well that is if it is the say Joel from Pace High.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I love Grouper fishing so I would have to say Captain Jake Adam's. He and the Nothing Matters crew are Grouper fishing legends. I would love to be on the boat and pick up tips first hand from the masters.:bowdown


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine would have to be Recess and his group. They not only catch fish but have fun to. I always enjoy there post. I have been layed up since the 25th of april and will be till Dec 3rd so the only fishing trip I have made is rat here on the forum. But come 2009 we will be out with the best of them. 

So hey thanks for all the post and pictures......................................... Paul Lewis


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, I guess I'm just not cool :reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm... there would be more than several....

Garbo....

Wade...

and several others..... :letsdrink


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *AUradar (10/23/2008)*dang, I guess I'm just not cool :reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


AHH don't cry, I'll fish with ya!!:reallycryingoke


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck anyone on his forum just so I can go fishing.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Coryphaena. Brains and beauty. Catches lots of fish too!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishheadspin (10/23/2008)*Are you kidding me??? no one has mentioned REELFINATICAL!!!
> 
> This chick fishes every day. That is who i want as my partner!


lol - thats very nice of youfishheadspin. =)


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Atwood (10/23/2008)*Coryphaena. Brains and beauty. Catches lots of fish too!!


+ 1 (she knows fish and fishing!) AndI've never met her.

Anotheris Charlie2 (he may not be asyoung or good looking as Karon, but he's already forgotten more about fishing than I'll EVER learn ;-) But I HAVE fished with him before (on the PBFBridge). Hope to go again on the beacheschasing those pompano :bowdown

Capt John Rivers is another I have fished with (on the PBch Pier) but never on his boat, so maybe that qualifies. I think it'd be cool to fish with Capt Wes or Bob Quarles too (maybe someday).

So in the "who I've never fished with department": It's always great reading Ultralite's reports from his dock, that would be acool triptoo.

And I'd luv to yak out in the Gulf and catch a BF tuna (or even red snapper) with Tex OiPsomeday.

Truth is there are a LOT of fine people that I'd like to fish with on this forum (and afew I have already had the privelege with ;-) 

Greatthread Garbo :clap


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

is she a forum member? if not, would she accompany forum member on said fishing trip?

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostSignature>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *AUradar (10/23/2008)*is she a forum member? if not, would she accompany forum member on said fishing trip?
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostSignature>


What? Huh? did someone say fishing??


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

She can definately come along If not to fish then possily as the masterbaiter? Or hood ornament, Hey she could be the person who shoots the starting pistol I volunteer my pistol.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pier#r (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Atwood (10/23/2008)*Coryphaena. Brains and beauty. Catches lots of fish too!!
> ...


*I agree. It's a way cool read. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was asked to find this today. 



Well...Here.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Capt John Rivers, bought some rods and reels from him and he seemed like a great guy.......in a foot note Brad King, anytime man, just say the word and we can drown some bait a dink an adult beverage.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V or NB&T Will


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Team RECESS....DUHHHHH


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No, wait. LBHuntley. 

I gotta fish with that guy. I'd get such an education.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> No, wait. LBHuntley.
> 
> I gotta fish with that guy. I'd get such an education.


I was going to say LBHuntley so I could catch Red Snapper anytime I wanted to, even when the season is closed to recreational anglers. Then when we got back to the dock I could sell the Red Snapper for my own selfish profit and go home and preach to everyone on PFF how Red Snapper are endangered.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> NB&T Will


I was wondering about him today, anyone know how he is doing.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i'd have to go with that lbhuntley guy


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*pff fisherman pics*

*Im thinking, with the fact of being new to the saltwater game and loving it. Huff would be the pick. Looking at his post and alot of his advice for answers, im pretty sure i could learn alot in a short time. I like alot of Catfishhunter's post to.*


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishingaytor and Jim T would make for a fun trip.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Aka


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd really like to go with badazzchef I figure if we didn't catch fish, at least I'd eat well during the trip :thumbup:


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive made it a point to fish and meet just about anyone I would want to fish and meet with. Ive met many I would want to fish with just never have. i met a few id gut on the deck and make chum out of...I have fished with a couple that are downright just terrible....but for the most part my most memorable experiences have come from this forum...so to answer the question...

Aquahuntress

Duh...


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack Hexter said:


> I'd really like to go with badazzchef I figure if we didn't catch fish, at least I'd eat well during the trip :thumbup:


We'd eat just about anything we caught including the leftover bait!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

badazzchef said:


> Ive made it a point to fish and meet just about anyone I would want to fish and meet with. Ive met many I would want to fish with just never have. i met a few id gut on the deck and make chum out of...I have fished with a couple that are downright just terrible....but for the most part my most memorable experiences have come from this forum...so to answer the question...
> 
> Aquahuntress
> 
> Duh...


Christopher,

That post was just plain funny!!!! As a red blooded, American, old (damn that hurts to say) man, I agree 100%.

She'd be fun to fish with (she's a pro) and fun to look at all day long.

Jim


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i would like to fish with connor the maker of the connor jig! 

any young man that can produce a fine pompano jig as he has well he has to be twice as good as an angler.

i would love to compare notes on tying pompano jigs.

i am sure some of garbo has rubbed off on him as well. they say the acorn does not fall far from the tree.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> Fishingaytor and Jim T would make for a fun trip.


I can vouch for JimT. He is great company on the boat (and has a very sweet ride.)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> i would like to fish with connor the maker of the connor jig!
> 
> any young man that can produce a fine pompano jig as he has well he has to be twice as good as an angler.
> 
> ...


Not true in this situation, Connor is alot more fun to be around. Connor is a great kid and his maturity level is well over his of other kids his age. Plus he is the size of a NFL linebacker so stay on his good side.:thumbup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Basstracker 66 gets my vote - old school - fish, tea, nap....love it


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree. BT66 catches fish when I can't get a bite.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fishing*

without a doubt the Aqua Huntress Lady


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Capt John Rivers. He is my pic. Always enjoy his reports and we have not met in person. On a sad note i always wanted to go with Capt. Bob Quarles, never got the chance RIP. 
Eric "Redfish University"??


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll fish with your momma


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

wetley49 said:


> I'll fish with your momma


 
Thats a cool thing to say :no:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd just like to go with Catchin Hell and his crew if he'd ever get a job and start using his boat again! :whistling:


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

dailysaw said:


> Thats a cool thing to say :no:


glad I got your approval, dad. Too bad there's not an icon for DBAD.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

fishheadspin said:


> Are you kidding me??? no one has mentioned REELFINATICAL!!!
> 
> This chick fishes every day. That is who i want as my partner!


Hey stop that, that's who I was gonna pick! She fishes out of the Destin Area (My Area) but never met her face to face even though I know we've been to some of the same fishing seminars most likely, one coming up next week too on Sheepshead! Oh well, one can dream!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Hey stop that, that's who I was gonna pick! She fishes out of the Destin Area (My Area) but never met her face to face even though I know we've been to some of the same fishing seminars most likely, one coming up next week too on Sheepshead! Oh well, one can dream!


(* Reel Finatical* )
She is living and fishing the North Carolina area now. Scott and her have moved on to bigger and better things now.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

FishnLane said:


> Team RECESS....DUHHHHH


+1 on Team RECESS:thumbup: I would like to fish with the BIG DOGS one time.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

JDM said:


> without a doubt the Aqua Huntress Lady


I knew that was coming from one of you guys


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot Scott AKA 69 Viking (we got to get together sometime), and yes Aqua Huntress !!!!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

CCC said:


> Oh, forgot Scott AKA 69 Viking (we got to get together sometime), and yes Aqua Huntress !!!!!!


Miss Jen would be mad......


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My Jenn or your Jenn ???????? Here we go again.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

chris wachtel


----------

